# Resurrection of Tweedle-Doo the 3rd Tweedle Costume



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

So more then a year ago I went to an Alice in Wonderland costume/birthday party and being as I LOVE the works of Lewis Carroll I knew I would have to create a costume. Problem was I couldn't find any character that I felt I REALLY wanted to make a costume for...so I made my own 

His name is Tweedle-Doo, the triplet of Tweedle-Dee and Tweedle-Dum. I always disliked them in the book so story goes Tweedle-Doo got tired of their unnecessary fighting over a stupid rattle...so he fed them to the crow 

This was one of those UBER LAST MINUTE costumes and I pretty much sewed the entire costume excluding the tights in like 2 days. The makeup was most definitely NOT my best and I really wasn't satisfied with the end result. Here's the not so awesome version :S (I'd post a picture of the entire costume but I'm kinda embarrassed of how crappy I look ) 









Since I really do love this character and I think he has great potential I've decided to resurrect him for my trip to Weekend of Horrors in L.A. this May. This entire costume is going to be revamped. Costume, accessories, makeup...the WORKS haha.

This thread is going to be the resurrection of Tweedle-Doo the 3rd Tweedle :zombie: 
Plus I've REALLY been procrastinating on this thing so I hope that you fellow Haunters can motivate me to finish it.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Update #1
So the makeup was one of the only things I could do on the spot without having to go buy anything or get anything together so I decided I'd test it out on myself. The first Doo I ever attempted just had features like eyebrows and mouth and whatnot showing but no overall coverage of my face it was just my regular skin tone which made the makeup look really half-a**ed...which I'm not gonna lie it was  So here's the new Doo ;D BTW remember this is just a TEST no comments about "cover your neck and everything showing to make it more realistic" it makes me feel kinda dumb 
P.S. Ignore the cutesy pathetic little octopus in the background *snicker*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like how you've done your face. The base looks streak free and nicely put on.

Some blood is good, too much and you draw attention away from your hard made face. I think you captured a good balance so far.

As always, contacts really make a make-up job look pro.

Blush for depth is done very nicely. You may want to darken a bit more under the cheekbones and in the temple area if you feel that is what your character would have.

I've always had challenges drawing perfect spirals or "squiggles" and again- you've done a pretty good job.

We are losing depth to your eye when the base comes up to your opening. A suggestion is to pop the eye with eye liner. Black looks like it would be suitable here.

If you want decay on your teeth, what you are doing is fine. A mixture of different colors may enhance the look on them. brown/black/green/orange There is a product which I have grown to *love* on the market. I'll look at who makes it when I have more time later. Basically it is like fingernail polish for the teeth and brushes off when you want it removed. Eating will also remove part of it though, so it would have to be reapplied after that if needed. A HUGE time saver, looks great, and comes in moss green, nicotine, etc.

Looks good so far.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like how you've done your face. The base looks streak free and nicely put on.
> 
> Some blood is good, too much and you draw attention away from your hard made face. I think you captured a good balance so far.
> 
> ...


Actually I did use that stuff!!! I have it in Decay but my Nicotine one got "Borrowed" at a haunt and I never got it back. I get them at www.mostlydead.com as well as most of my other prosthetics and makeup. I really outlined my temple and lower cheek so my cheekbone would really pop but with the flash and all that white, it got drowned out. I tried fixing it by lowering the brightness on the picture but a lot of the colors got changed so I just left it. My lips and jaw also look pink cause of the flash but they really looked like a deep deep red. I agree there's not much going on in my lower lid :/ my upper lid had orange that transitioned to purple/blue but...flash  you can still see it, just not as pronounced as I would have liked. I'll definitely have to darken my waterline and whatnot. But I also have to remember Doo is sort of a representation of a kid so he cant have so much going on that he'll look old. That's why the skin was so perfected  Thanks for the suggestion on the eyes!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks absolutely awesome! love the eyebrows. a definite improvement! (not that the first one was all that bad)


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! I also love the character you invented!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Both of your pics look great!! And I love the character and costume!
I use a combo of gold and black on my teeth....The gold looks very metallicy in the bottle, but isnt like that on your teeth. Its darker & bolder than the nicotine color. I like to put it on & wipe a lot of it off so it sticks in the gumline & between the teeth. Very real looking. 

Easist way to get makeup right: do your makeup in LOW light, not in regular light. That way, it comes out strong enough. Whims of fashin have dictated that very strong , bold colors are avail now in regular/drugstore (not Halloweeen specific) makeup. (Lots of even the most expensive costume/Halloween makeups tend to be too fatty/greasy and won't set, as you've prob already found out). I LOVE the Revlon makeup pencils that are very hot fuschia, purple, etc .These colors really hold their color over time. You can contour your nose more and facial wrinkles. A very fine, pointy brush works best for wrinkles. I like to use a brush in wetted powdered cake eyeliner or eyebrow pigment & draw them on. See the line you put in your nose-to mouth crease? You can acccent that & make it pop more by putting a fine unsmudged dark line in the crease, then hitting the top fold of your skin with white to highlight it. Just keep playing & redoing it. You know what you are doing as evidenced by the cool red glow you put on at your hairline in 1st pic. Great job!

PS- nice to see that you don't have cavities in those molars!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You really have a way with makeup, MM. Nice job both times!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet job on the make-up, it looks real psychotic!! I love the fact he fed them to the crows, thats just awesome!! Looking forward to see how it all comes together, great job so far!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job with the make up you really should persue a career in special effect makeup you really have a knack for it great work


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

OK so this thread was supposed to be so I could show you guys the process of me making the costume......well the night before I was leaving to LA for the convention I still hadnt gotten ANYTHING done (damn procrastination) so I crammed ALL night and got NO sleep. Thankfully I wasn't driving so I totally passed out in the car.

I ended up loving the outcome of the new Tweedle-Doom despite waiting for the last few hours before I left to make it. At the convention I met some of my favorite actors! I met Robert Englund, Heather Langenkamp, Lisa Wilcox, and Leslie Hoffman just to name a few. I ended up getting some news coverage by Creation Entertainment, Electric Playground, Bloody Disgusting, and a few others. A few photographers wanted some shots of me and I can't count the number of times people approached me and asked to take a picture. (I felt famous in the most unglamorous of ways)

The convention was held at the Marriot LAX so our room was like a 5 minute walk away from the convention itself which was pretty awesome. (wish I had pictures of the regular hotel guests faces as we came and went into our room in costume) Can't say what went on in that hotel room but it was a crazy night hahaha. We literally left blood, sweat, tears, and some puke in there 

Both days of the convention I was Tweedle-Doom and my friends Michael and Nikki (same 2 from my Jackal post) were characters from a video game called LEFT 4 DEAD. Mike was a Hunter (one of the games special infected) and Nikki was Zoey (one of the 4 characters you can play as in the game)

The New Tweedle-Doom









Heather Langenkamp!









Leslie Hoffman!









Zoey and the Hunter









For more pics go to my costuming myspace at 
http://www.myspace.com/macabresmultiplefaces
Just go to the Tweedle-Doom goes to Weekend of Horrors 2010 in LA Album


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're such a doll! I can see why so many people wanted pictures of you. Love the skeleton glove.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dude, once again, kick-ass job!! Great pics and terrific makeup.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic makeup! The whole costume came together great, the skeleton glove is a nice touch


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool nice work.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok so Tweedle-Doom was ressurected for possibly the LAST time. I'm starting to outgrow the costume so I might never wear it again. Wore it to school the friday before Halloween 2010 because Triple~Tickles the Triamese Clown violated dress code. At school, some photographer from my cities webpage spotted me and asked for some pics. Heres my 2 favorite.










First pic here is me in my highschools costume contest....second picture are the 3 costumes that actually won....yeah...lame. I didnt even place. Somehow these 3 did :/
They're Pacman, Jack, and I dunno who the girl in the dress was supposed to be.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

M.M. YOU GOT ROBBED!!! From what I can see, if those three were the winners, I say you had no competition!!! Your costume is fantastic as always, and I think the judges were blind!!


----------

